# Kids these days...



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Not always kids that's for sure but there seems to be a small group of pre-teen/teens that wander up and down the street here.

My neighbor heard them yell some slur at a passing woman when she was at the library for no reason.

I just watched them call some woman a whore while she crossed the street?  I am totally baffled..

I get nervous seeing these kids, they might have not so great home situations or might be full out spoiled brats but wtf.. what do you say to them? Nothing at all?

I once had a group of kids call me a fat ass when I finally getting into the groove of walking before dinner each night. The scary part about it was it was totally dark, I couldnt see them.. I got called names until I was back out on oconner. 

I never went out again on my own while I lived there at night or even around dusk. :/

Half of me wishes I really couldn't give a heck about what these kids have to say, but the other half wants to just go over and give them a smack in a head. 

Thankfully... There are a hell of a lot of good kids out there. I'll try to keep that in mind when I see these four little nerds that need to grow up. 

/rant


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm with ya, Cid. What those kids need is a smack on the head. The best thing for us to do, however, is to just ignore them.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

I know how you feel, i'm 21 and i aspire to teach. but sometimes, there are just some kids that just make me question why i want to teach......
i mean, when i was their age (im not trying to boast or anything), i wasnt nearly as ill-behaved as they are. im sure my family upbringing had a huge impact on me, so im a really pro/family/good parenting guy lol. i always compare my high school years with the high schoolers now....i mean i know we werent the most disciplined or respectful high schoolers, but i think i can speak for the majority of my generation that we werent nearly as bad as the newer gens sigh..


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Honestly, I feel good that I'm half of the teenage generation that respect their elders. 

Just think of it this way ... 
They are probably not very successful in school, and while you are living comfortably in your retirement, they will be struggling to obtain a job


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

but i have a feeling im going to struggle looking for a job too.... ahhaha!


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

I haven't had much of that where I am located, but I have stupid immature kids yell things cowardly out their cars as they were passing by.. "kids" meaning.. teenagers and even some young adults for no apparent reasons.. they think it's cool, or fun... beats me? 

I was never like that when I was a teen, and not saying all teens are like that..

Just stupid..

Most of the time I'm with my ipod, so the two times it did happened.. I was like ?? Seriously? 

I can't even hear you... good going there idiot.. lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

heh thanks guys. Yea I am going to try and make sure I don't let it bother me. 

I just wish, they didn't feel like they have to act like dicks just to feel important somehow. Just because mom/dad/whoever doesn't give a crap doesn't mean you need to act like that.

I came from a tough home but I am not a total wad (I think...) LOL Honestly, from this group it looks like its just one grouchy kid with a couple just tagging along..

They are going to cuss out the wrong person one day who will give them a smack in something I am sure :/ Just too bad some people have to learn that way.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Canadianbettas said:


> I haven't had much of that where I am located, but I have stupid immature kids yell things cowardly out their cars as they were passing by.. "kids" meaning.. teenagers and even some young adults for no apparent reasons.. they think it's cool, or fun... beats me?
> 
> I was never like that when I was a teen, and not saying all teens are like that..
> 
> ...


Had that happen before on several occasions, usually just sounds like "hey" or just some sound to get you to look no real words to it.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

If they call you names again, give me a call, I'd tell my friends to rough them up for you!


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> If they call you names again, give me a call, I'd tell my friends to rough them up for you!


I'll come too, bring my fish boys to come smash them


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Seriously I don't get WTF is with some of the kids now a days. Not to say I'm a total saint as a kid. Tho I did do a little stupid stuff which I'll probably say is like 5-10% at most but mostly was 'straight edge'. Not sure if it's the kids are just bored and not wanting to join clubs to redirect thier energy or if it's just the friend(s) they are with at that time encouraging them to do stupid stuff. Then you have what was said plus say drugs or alchohal into the mix. 

I sometimes thing seriously some of those kids really need a beating. Also those that steal other peoples stuff need a beating as well.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

im 17, i can proudly say that i was brought up with morals and have never done anything like that, but I do see stuff like this quite often. I believe its mostly kids from 12-15 that do stuff like that, but after that age most of them mature. 

See if anyone on here owns a paraya, or an alligator gar... maybe they can set those guys straight


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

The problem with physical retaliation is that you would get in more trouble than them....and they know it. That's why they feel free to mouth off.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> The problem with physical retaliation is that you would get in more trouble than them....and they know it. That's why they feel free to mouth off.


I agree 100%

The other side is they might pull out a knife or gun it's very very possible.

If this happened to me I would just talk crap back. If this happened to any woman in my family and I could find those kids I'd break their faces.

Not even a street walker deserves that IMHO.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> heh thanks guys. Yea I am going to try and make sure I don't let it bother me.
> 
> I just wish, they didn't feel like they have to act like dicks just to feel important somehow. Just because mom/dad/whoever doesn't give a crap doesn't mean you need to act like that.
> 
> ...


Hey Jess!

Long time no speak! I wouldn't let them bug you. Not worth it.

Its' funny that you mention this story. My brother and I were coming back from a stag on Friday and we pulled up beside this cab when the passenger said something to my brother. Seemed ok at first then he said a few more things and then kept going. Telling my bother he knew nothing, he's a idiot. LOL If we weren't in a car in traffic on Spadina....him and his even mouthier buddy would have met the wrong person. LMAO They were actually lucky that the other guys I was at the stag with weren't in my car. Then they definitely would have met the wrong people. hahaha

But working as security at a couple of the busier bars in Mississauga, most of the kids are pretty respectful....even after a few drinks, so that is good. But there are definitely more and more mouthy ones out there now then even a few years ago.

Keep in touch jess....we should go for a drink soon!

Later!!!

Wil


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Glad it didn't discourage you from walking, some people would just give up. Seems to be a lot more people like that and it makes me feel older older lol When you start saying "when I was their age".....


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

seen it in a movie

pee & poo bucket

drive up to them... splat*** and speed off!


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Among other things, one student in the fourth year university course I TA for went up to the professor after class and said "You talk too much, you say things that arent on the slide. Are you testing us on everything you say?"

In my generation you are never this rude to a professor. And I was in undergrad only a few years ago. Rudeness is just on the increase no matter where you are.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

ahahah, i think this student just messed up for himself. now the prof will remember him.....>


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

Riceburner said:


> The problem with physical retaliation is that you would get in more trouble than them....and they know it. That's why they feel free to mouth off.


yea pretty much i remember when i was their age you had to be careful about mouthing off the wrong people as you would get a smack and if i went home and my parents found out i had been up to n good i would get another. These days you cant even look at a kid without worrying about the cops being called and they know as a young offender even if they do get into trouble the punishment rarely fits. Even if one of these little punks breaks into your house you cant hit them or even restrain them thats why i bought my American Bulldog, i dont have to worry about my wife and kid at home with him around. God help anyone dumb enough to come in while im not home, hes getting close to 100 pounds and is fiercely protective.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

haha thx guys :3

Yea wil! Its about time we do something!

+1 for big dogs in the house. My mum got a dog, we had three break ins (one was two teens) Don't have to worry now with the dog <3


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Whoa.. where you there when the break in happened? I remember my friend telling me his folks place had a break in before and it happened while they're or he was in the house. Was a local kid with a rep for breaking in which I knew of his name at the school I was in at hte time. Nothing happened to my friend but IIRC he caught the tail end of the guy leaving his home then when he was spotted.

Hope that dog is not swayed by treats.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20296

Start a new art collection all around the house on the walls and embedded into the flood with epoxied steak knife balls. You know, it's an art collection thing. I'd hate for some non epoxy steak knife ball person to damage my art collect by kicking or tripping over it.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a bull dog too!

Does this work???


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

ThaChingster said:


> Honestly, I feel good that I'm half of the teenage generation that respect their elders.
> 
> Just think of it this way ...
> They are probably not very successful in school, and while you are living comfortably in your retirement, they will be struggling to obtain a job


kids who are bullies tend to become more successful in live than others. just saying 
it's just a phase tho i think. I know tons of people who suddenly had their light switch turned on when they reach around 20s.


----------



## Nasir (Sep 14, 2011)

They're doing it for acceptance from their friends. Truth is they are misguided and will have a lot of regrets later. Gotta keep in mind they're teens and our corrupted society as well as the fact that they have emotional imbalances is not going to help the situation either. If you think the name calling is bad believe me they're going through worse.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I've never had an issue, I find most of the time any of the ones who are being idiots, if I politely say "excuse me, (and then explain why their actions are a problem), and ask them to stop, or atleast move" in as calm and sweet and reasonable a voice as possible. They get all apologetic and do as asked.

Then again, I've been told when I talk to people like that, I have this look on my face that says "Just f-ing try me, and I'll rip off your arms and club you with them... "  

*innocent whistling*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I shall go walking with you Df XD

I do agree, I think teen time is one of the hardest times you'll go through. (I can't really be sure since I am only 29 lol. I am sure there are more to come)

I totally get that..


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

you must be like a super ripped buff tank! 



df001 said:


> I've never had an issue, I find most of the time any of the ones who are being idiots, if I politely say "excuse me, (and then explain why their actions are a problem), and ask them to stop, or atleast move" in as calm and sweet and reasonable a voice as possible. They get all apologetic and do as asked.
> 
> Then again, I've been told when I talk to people like that, I have this look on my face that says "Just f-ing try me, and I'll rip off your arms and club you with them... "
> 
> *innocent whistling*


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

iBetta said:


> you must be like a super ripped buff tank!


me? nah, i'm just an ordinary average guy 

Tho being fairly tall helps. Also having a Drill Sjt parade square voice might help a bit too...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*thugs*

hey there cid , the problem is these kids have not run into anyone who has thumped them . take a pic of them next time post the pic in the local bar or on the hydro poles , with the words wanted some one will see it and go after them .or maybe there parents will see it and smack the crap out of them for being such A holes .most real trouble makers know the quieter u are the better . these thugs have not met there match yet .
cheers 
tom


----------

